# Icd 10 proficiency exam?? When???



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok so does anyone have any clue what is going on with this thing?  I purchased it on the day it was available, didn't take it that day, and when I went to take it it was "down for maintenance"  It was supposed to be back up the following week, never was......and now here it is almost a month later and it is still down.  Has anyone heard anything about what is going on and when this will be available?  The only thing I can get out of anyone is that some were able to take it on day one but when people started subitting the exam, something happened.  This is very frustrating......I was all ready to take it.......


----------



## auntsashie (Oct 22, 2013)

I paid for mine on 10/07 and have been waiting to take it.  If I would have known before paying that the site was down until further notice, I would have waited.  I am almost to the point of emailing and asking for a refund.  I emailed to check the status of the webiste being back up and was told they were "working on identifying and correcting the problem." I have a certification through AAPC and AHIMA so I am not worried about this test but I want it over and done.


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Oct 23, 2013)

I totally understand.  I am certified through AAPC and I want it done too.  It's ridiculous that it is taking this long.


----------



## michaelloss (Oct 31, 2013)

*Customer Service at AAPC*

This was total "egg on face" for AAPC.  I too tried to take test multiple times.  Nothing on the home page of web site, only if you went to test and at very bottom was there a notice that system was to be down a "short" time.  I finally found it working on Oct 24 and took the test on October 25 and passed without difficulty.

Never an email, never communication unless initiated by me. 

Absolute terrible customer service on this.  I have never experienced worse customer service.  It was really, really bad.  I wrote customer service frequently and got story of being down a short time, 23 days is not a short time.  Terrible public relations, terrible.

You want me to tell you how I really feel?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 31, 2013)

I sent an inquiry when this happened to me and I received an e-mail letting me know when it was back working.  You need to communicate with them when you have a problem and the AAPC is always good at communicating back.  They have no way to know how many people had an issue or who to let know it was working again.  It was not terrible customer service.  It was an unanticipated glitch which they did everything in their power to fix as quickly as they could.


----------

